# Melody



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is Melody, we got her 4 weeks ago.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh she is a tiny baby!!!!!!!!!!!! Bless her!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh she is a tiny baby!!!!!!!!!!!! Bless her!!!!!!!!!!


I am surprised how quick they grow.

She was a third of her size when we got her.

I have a few questions if anybody will answer.

She is quite a nippy hamster, I put my hand in her home and let her come and sniff me (I never grab her). I always do this when she is already awake. I also thourouglly wash my hands so there is no smell of food, or the other animals.

She has drawn blood twice, the rest are just 'nips'
will she always do this? It doesnt hurt me, just makes me jump, but it is making my daughter nervous of her. :blushing:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh I don't know. None of mine have been nippy so can't give any experienced advice on that! With the rats I know they did when they were young but not as they got older. So maybe it's a patience thing. But may be best not to let your daughter handle her as if she bites her it might put ehr off handling her in the future.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw she is a gorgeous hamster. no advice on the biting, sorry  maybe she will grow out of it as she gets older


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

My daughter has only handled her once. I told her to wait a while, when Melody is more tame it will be a nicer experience. She loves watching her in her ball, and cleaning her out. She also helps me feed and water her.

Yes I am being patient and hoping she grows out of it.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Melody is beautiful and I adore the name 

I've never had a hammy that bites, but I know some do ... hope someone comes along with advice for you.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Melody is beautiful and I adore the name
> 
> I've never had a hammy that bites, but I know some do ... hope someone comes along with advice for you.


My daughter chose it, its the name of 'The little mermaids' daughter. She is obsessed with Disney :lol:


----------

